# Neuer Intense-Fahrer



## iRider (17. Juli 2008)

Robbie Bourdon!

Quellen:

http://www.intensecycles.com/2008/media.php

http://www.nsmb.com/page/s/2555/robbie-bourdon-on-intense


----------



## seelenfrieden (18. Juli 2008)

der nasenbohrer passt ja zu intense wie fußpilz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (18. Juli 2008)

verdammt, da hasxt du recht!!!


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Juli 2008)

joah hab ich mir auch gedacht, allerdings: er sit ein guter tester, was die haltbarkeit der parts angeht


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn der die Rahmen so anpackt, wie den Mädels auf der NWD Premiere in den Schritt, dann kann sich Intense warm anziehen..


----------



## TeeWorks (14. August 2008)

ach du ********... naja vllt. lernt er ja dann endlich mal sich zu benehmen  - auf jeden Fall wird dann das '09 Uzzi sicher noch solider als es eh schon sein wird


----------

